# Red patch on goldfish



## LaurenH (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi, today I noticed my fish has a red patch on its side. The patch looks kind of bloody and like a few scales might fall off. It's the only fish in a five gallon tank with a filter. This is the best picture I could get. Halp!











Edit: I forgot to mention I saw it rub up against the glass yesterday.


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

What are your water parameters?

Also, is the spot always the same shape or location? It might be a parasite and some of these can be visible just be looking at the fish closely. It's hard to see from the picture.


----------



## LaurenH (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't have a test kit. I'll see if I can get one.

I think it's constantly in the same spot. I can't really look at it for long enough to tell and I only noticed it two hours ago.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

probably from bad water parameters, a goldfish wont live long in a 5 gallon tank, many people follow the 10 gallon rule, i follow the 30-10 gallon rule where start with a 30 gallon and no less with 2 goldies no more, then use the 10 gallon per goldy rule. So 30 gallons hold 2, 40 gallons hold 3, 50 gallons hold 4 etc.

Whats the temp of the tank, goldies should be kept in the 60's, if the temp is in the 70's+ then the fish will suffer oxygen deprivation.

Any natural light?

there is a sticky at the top of the thread, read that and answer the questions, that way we can help more


----------



## LaurenH (Mar 27, 2007)

From the sticky: 
-it's freshwater.
-it's been set up for a couple weeks.
-no live plants.
-the filter says "C(UL)US listed E228699 2UW6 Ac 115v 60hz 3.5w 0.074a." I have no idea what this means.
-I'm not using a CO2 unit.
-The tank is beside a window but it's covered all the time so it probably doesn't get any natural sunlight, should I change this?
-I changed the water yesterday, probably like 30%, when I was using the gravel siphon thing.
-I feed the fish "Nutrafin max" goldfish food once a day 
-I think the light is fluorescent, I turn it off at night for 7-9 hours.

I don't know the temperature of the tank but it's probably not that hot. I'm going to bring a water sample to my pet store tomorrow to get the parameters tested, I'll get a thermometer too.

I won't be able to get a ten gallon tank. Do you think I should get a different kind of fish? If so, what am I supposed to do with this one? I don't want to just take it back to the store. What if they kill it or something, since it's sick.

This is my first fish, so I guess I don't know as much as I should. I thought you could put goldfish in bowls and stuff anyways.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

sadly thats what many people think, what makes it worse is that fish stores advertise the fish bowls. What you should do now is daily 10-15% water changes and feed once every other day.


----------



## LaurenH (Mar 27, 2007)

Okay, thanks a lot. But I don't have any water sitting out right now. How long does it take for the chlorine to evaporate?


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

You should actually get a dechlorinizer. There are other things introduced in tap water that don't evaporate. To be safe for the Chlorine though, I'd recommend 2-3 days.

As for goldfish, they are a "dirty" fish, they tend to produce a lot of waste which creates harmful conditions in the tank, which is why the larger the tank for the goldfish, the better the conditions will be for them.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

> I won't be able to get a ten gallon tank. Do you think I should get a different kind of fish? If so, what am I supposed to do with this one? I don't want to just take it back to the store. What if they kill it or something, since it's sick.


unfortunately ive never had goldfish so cant really help you with the illness. good luck though, and once you manage to get it well again im sure the pet store wouldnt kill it, itd just find another home. if you got another fish how about white mountain minnows? theyre also a coldwater fish and are quite hardy. in a 5g tank maybe 5 or 6 of them would have ewnough room as they stay really small.

hope your goldfish is well soon


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

for a 5 gallon i recommend nothing else but a shrimp tank or a betta tank. Thats it. wmm might work as well as guppies but they will be hard to take care of since in a body of water that small its hard to take good care of them.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

leifthebunny said:


> There are other things introduced in tap water that don't evaporate.


Chloramine and heavy metals which most dechlorinators can easily removed.


> To be safe for the Chlorine though, I'd recommend 2-3 days.


Overnight is sufficient or you can try getting an airstone to aerate the water. Chlorine is a gas and should dissipate as soon as you do either of those above. I prefer dechlorinators as the method is almost instantaneous.

Lauren, welcome aboard.:wave:
Try API Master Freshwater test kit. It's easy to use and accurate.

Good luck and hope for the best.


----------



## Firebelly girrl (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi well..when i put my 2 year old goldfish in a 5 gallon (temporary) he got VERY red/brown right at the creases of his tails and fins and around his face, a 5 gallon is not for a goldfish at all! And yours looks pretty large! Theres just not enough oxygen exchange for them, unless you have bubble stones and stuff. They are just to dirty of a fish too, i would try to find somebody who has a 10 gallon and give it to them, and get a betta, they will be perfect for a 5 gallon Sorry, but a goldfish has needs =) lol


----------

